# In need of manual for Hustler Fastrak 48



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey guys,
Anyone have a manual for the above Z-turn that you can post? I can't seem to find mine and need instructions to adjust drive linkage.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know if this will help, but it may be worth a look.
https://www.hustlerturf.com/file/114241.pdf


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or here
https://www.hustlerturf.com/support/manuals


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Pogo
I found another file online, but that first one you posted will help in addition. I guess I'll trip on my manual after I adjust it. Rainy day here. I'll try and get this done unless the better half finds something more important to work on.


----------

